# Iberital MC2



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ciao guys,

After a struggle, It seems Im unable to get a Mazzer SJ for 250 or less and to have it posted to NI.

I've since unearthed an Iberital MC2 on the bay for 100 + postage, my questions therefore are, Is it a good grinder to achieve a nice thick consistency of espresso and is 100 too much?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

70 max. Will do espresso no problem but the noise and dialling I will do your head in.... Cant you stretch anymore in terms of cash?


----------



## ChrisQP09 (Apr 6, 2016)

froggystyle said:


> 70 max. Will do espresso no problem but the noise and dialling I will do your head in.... Cant you stretch anymore in terms of cash?


I would throw 600 or more at a grinder if I could be 'guaranteed' the perfect shot, BUT, there are so many variables which money can't always agree.


----------

